# "Original vs. Texas style rub" recipe



## 4nap (Aug 15, 2015)

I purchased the combo rub and sauce from the website... Im making the jalepeno chicken recipe and it calls for "original rub"???

I downloaded the rub/sauce combo recipe and it called Texas style???   Is this the same rub recipe or did I not receive the "original" recipe with my purchase, or is it referred as texas, original and or?????

Thnks


----------



## boboso (Aug 16, 2015)

Theres 2 different rub recipes. Original rib rub a nd Texas style. When I bought it all I got was rub and sauce. Texas was given to me later by Jeff. Original has about 8-10 different ingredients and Texas is similar but less ingredients.  Hope that helps.


----------



## joe black (Aug 16, 2015)

Sometimes these are mixed up in the process of getting them out.  If you will contact Jeff, he will make sure that you get it all.  The deal is for the sauce and the original rib rub.  The Texas rub is a bonus.


----------



## 4nap (Aug 17, 2015)

Thank you will contact Jeff and ask for original rub


----------



## tropics (Aug 17, 2015)

4NAP said:


> I purchased the combo rub and sauce from the website... Im making the jalepeno chicken recipe and it calls for "original rub"???
> 
> I downloaded the rub/sauce combo recipe and it called Texas style???   Is this the same rub recipe or did I not receive the "original" recipe with my purchase, or is it referred as texas, original and or?????
> 
> Thnks


This is from the news letter.

*What’s the difference between Jeff’s rub, Jeff’s Original rub and Jeff’s rib rub?*

"No difference at all. All of these names refer to my Jeff’s Naked Rib Rub recipe. As many of you know, it was designed especially for ribs initially. We then found out that it was really good on almost everything so it made sense to not always refer to it as a “rib” rub but in a more generic term."

Richie


----------



## 4nap (Aug 17, 2015)

Thank you that fixes that


----------



## acemakr (Oct 22, 2015)

Richie, thanks for the rub info - thankfully, I don't have to search for a 'Texas' rub.

Gary


----------

